# DIY Reamers



## shred (Apr 12, 2009)

With the discussion of shop made reamers, I found this in my files. I think it's from Colin Binnie-- if anybody has proper attribution, let me know. I've seen the 'type 1' called a 'toolmaker's reamer' elsewhere.


----------



## ozzie46 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Shred, duly noted and filed away for use.

 Ron


----------



## BMyers (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks ! Really helped today when I needed a 1/8" reamer


----------



## densue (Apr 28, 2009)

This method works very well. Many times I've used it.

Take music wire the size you need and grind it at about 30 deg. on the bench grinder, drill a few thousands under and then use this new reamer. It will usually be within about a half over. It is prooven. usually works with soft metals as aluminum and brass, only a couple of times used it with steel. Excellent with number sizes.


----------



## BMyers (May 11, 2009)

is there a limit as to how big this method will work ?


----------



## steamer (May 11, 2009)

I've made them up to 1/2" with no troubles

The aren't for hogging mind you, but they will bring the hole to size.

Dave


----------



## BMyers (May 11, 2009)

Dave, At 1/2" how much under did you make the hole ?


----------



## steamer (May 14, 2009)

Hi BMeyers,

Sorry for the delay.....

.002 - .005......this tool was never made for hogging!

Here's the procedure.

Drill undersize.

Bore to .002-.005 undersize.  This takes any run-out out.  If you don't do this, the reamer will follow the hole and your finished hole will run-out

Finish with the reamer at slow speed and steady feed. and lubricate as required for the material.

Once I'm through, I stop the lathe.  THEN I retract the tool with the work stopped as I worry it may cut on the way out due to chips getting wedged behind the back of the tool, forcing the cutting edge into the work.

Dave


----------



## BMyers (May 14, 2009)

Dave,
thanks, I made a 12 mm one today. drilled 15/32" then reamed hole in the mill. holed ended up at .472" I am pleased.


----------



## steamer (May 14, 2009)

Good! ;D

Dave


----------



## scatterlogical (Feb 10, 2010)

I have numerous broken bits of carbide burrs from my foredom (y'know, rotary tool cum die grinder that would eat a dremel for an appetizer before hogging into some cast iron and finishing up with some fine polishing and detailing).

Anyway I've brazed various sizes of these (i've got everything from some itsy pcb cnc cutters to 6mm and 10mm burrs) onto some drill rods with a suitable notch cut-out at the end so as to leave just the teeth sticking out with some clearance (be sure to orient the burr so the teeth incline up and back, clockwise as it were). 

These babies will rip a hole wide open super fast in just about any material (multiple cutting points), they aren't fussy about their orientation, and will leave a lovely smooth finish when you ease off for the last few passes. Only tricky bit sometimes is just getting that damn bit of burr to stay in place as you braze the bugger


----------



## SAM in LA (Feb 10, 2010)

scatterlogical  said:
			
		

> I have numerous broken bits of carbide burrs from my foredom (y'know, rotary tool cum die grinder that would eat a dremel for an appetizer before hogging into some cast iron and finishing up with some fine polishing and detailing).
> 
> Anyway I've brazed various sizes of these (i've got everything from some itsy pcb cnc cutters to 6mm and 10mm burrs) onto some drill rods with a suitable notch cut-out at the end so as to leave just the teeth sticking out with some clearance (be sure to orient the burr so the teeth incline up and back, clockwise as it were).
> 
> These babies will rip a hole wide open super fast in just about any material (multiple cutting points), they aren't fussy about their orientation, and will leave a lovely smooth finish when you ease off for the last few passes. Only tricky bit sometimes is just getting that damn bit of burr to stay in place as you braze the bugger



Perhaps you can post th_wwp a picture of one of the tools you have made. Maybe I'm just slow, but I am having trouble visualizing what you have done.

SAM


----------

